# Brand New Hearing Aid



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

*An Grandfather who had serious hearing problems for a number of years went to the doctor to be fitted for a hearing aid that would return his hearing to 100%. The grandpa went back for further tests a month later and the doctor said, "Your hearing is perfect. Your family must be really pleased that you can hear again." To which the elderly man replied, "Oh, I haven't told my family yet. I just sit around and listen to the conversations. I've changed my will three times!" 

*


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 1, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 1, 2014)

That's an old one but still good. :lofl:


----------



## Casper (Jan 1, 2014)

:clap:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 1, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2014)

Good one Jillaroo. I like my fairly new aids. I like putting the batteries in upside down. It makes everyone talk in reverse.


----------

